# Bernina Artista 180E



## JediMom (Jul 3, 2007)

*Does anyone have one of these? I was just wondering how easy they are to use and if they are liked? TIA *


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Actually this model was a bit of a problem child. The 170 and the 185 are a much better bet.


----------



## sewtlm (Mar 22, 2006)

I liked mine but traded up to a 200E. The 185 is the same machine with a software and embroidery module upgrade.

I never had problems with the 180 machines but some of the quilting police/snobs did.

It all depends on what type of sewing you do and if you follow directions well.

Correct needles- thread- stabilizers are very important to correct decorative stitch formation and it really doesn't matter what brand of machine this holds true for all.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

The problems I was referring to were faulty boards. The 180 has a reputation for issues with the boards needing to be replaced. The 185 utilized different boards after all the problems.


----------



## JediMom (Jul 3, 2007)

I am expecting mine to be delivered next week (from Ebay), so I hope I don't have any trouble with it.


----------



## sewtlm (Mar 22, 2006)

My records show a company replacement of the boards on only the very first machines.

You shouldn't have any problems they are a great machine and they can be upgraded to a point.


----------



## JediMom (Jul 3, 2007)

Thanks! I think it will be a good beginners machine. I may want to upgrade in a few years, OR it may just do my job.


----------



## sewtlm (Mar 22, 2006)

If you need help let me know. 
Some where on a backup disc I have the new owners guide book if you're interested.


----------



## JediMom (Jul 3, 2007)

sewtlm said:


> If you need help let me know.
> Some where on a backup disc I have the new owners guide book if you're interested.



That would be great! Thank you!!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

JediMom, congratulations on the new machine. I hope you have many happy hours of sewing on it! Did you get the embroidery module with it as well?


----------



## JediMom (Jul 3, 2007)

IT'S HERE, IT'S HERE!!! WOO HOO!!!!!!!!! :banana02::banana02::banana02:

Holy moly...I'll NEVER figure it out...:shrug:


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Well holler if we can help, and have fun!


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

I have the Artista 170, I've had it for about 7 or 8 years, I can't remember when it first came out.

I love that machine, I've sewn a mountain of thing's with it and embroidered a lot of presents with it.

You'll love your machine, if I can be of any help, just let me know. You'll find it very user friendly after you get used to it.

Happy sewing and embroidering.:banana02::banana02::banana02:


----------



## JediMom (Jul 3, 2007)

So far, so good. I read the basics through the manual last night and had her up and sewing for me. I am very impressed with the quality of this machine. It's very well-made. 

Thanks so much for the encouragement. I am sure I will have many ???? :benice:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Have great fun with your new machine.

And like always - I love seeing photos of new projects. 

Angie


----------

